# Necesito ayuda en Circuit Maker!!!!



## jaiba (Jun 20, 2006)

Hola! Necesito ayuda!!! Quisiera que me ayudaran dandome una idea o un circuito no muy complicado de circuit maker que lleve contadores, multiplexores, displays y todo eso par aun proyecto que me han dejado, que no se me ocurre nada mas que marcadores de futbol y esas cosas. Que tan dificil fuerhacer un domino??Si alguien me puede ayudar le estare eternamente agradecido. Gracias de antemano por sus ayuda.
                                                                                                   Jaiba


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 20, 2006)

jaiba dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Necesito ayuda!!! Quisiera que me ayudaran dandome una idea o un circuito no muy complicado de circuit maker que lleve contadores, multiplexores, displays y todo eso par aun proyecto que me han dejado, que no se me ocurre nada mas que marcadores de futbol y esas cosas. Que tan dificil fuerhacer un domino??Si alguien me puede ayudar le estare eternamente agradecido. Gracias de antemano por sus ayuda.
> Jaiba



Hola, aquí esta mejor.
Haber intente hacer un contador ascendente de 0 a 9 y que cuando llegue a 9 se vuelva descendente y cuente de 9-0 y vuelva a ser ascendente y así este siempre

Es algo sin aplicación práctica pero le ayudará a entretenerse un rato, si quiere cuando lo termine le suguiero algo de mayor complejidad.

En este tiene que usar contadores, mux, decos y displays como me había dicho.

Saludos


----------



## jaiba (Jun 24, 2006)

Gracias por tu ayuda, de verdad me ayudo mucho.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 25, 2006)

jaiba dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu ayuda, de verdad me ayudo mucho.



???, pero solo le he dado la idea, ya logró hacerlo???

Saludos


----------



## jaiba (Jun 25, 2006)

Pues la verdad es que si, hice eso y me salio y por lo menos esa tarea ya la termine. Ahora estoy en algo mas interesante por si me deseas ayudar. Necesito hacer un filtro pasabajas para recibir señales de voz y luego filtrarlas para trabajarlas en LabView. Me dicen que el filtro que necesito debe ser para aprox 3KHz o para la frecuencia a la cual demodula la voz un MDL-2000 que es con el cual vamos a transmitir y a recibir. No tendras algun filtro parecido que me puedas pasar??
                                                      Gracias.
                                                                               Jaiba


----------



## Dianiss_ca (Oct 12, 2008)

Yo tambien tengo un ploblemita con Circuitmaker, resulta que estoy haciendo un circuito que usa el max232 y no lo encuentro por ningun lado que debo hacer o que elemento debo usar o donde lo encuentro, ese detalle me tiene varada.


----------

